# What killed my ducks?



## jodie3 (22 October 2013)

I had 5 call ducks which were shut in at night but could wander round the garden ( with the assorted chicken flock and one pigeon!) and out onto the farm track if they wanted during the day.

On Sunday I found the drake injured and his wife dead on the lawn. I was at home, the doors were open and all five dogs were wandering in and out and the other ducks and hens were calm and quiet.  Both ducks had puncture wounds on their breasts and undersides but not big enough to be a dog and no slobber marks.  Sadly the drake also died.

This morning I let the remaining three out into the garden, same scenario - hens out, dogs free ranging etc. I noticed there was only one duck on the pond so went to look and found one missing and one dead.  Same type of wounds but again no hysteria from the hens and the dogs didn't pick up on anything. ( this is all happening very close to the house) The duck on the pond has a similar wound at the base of his wing and the missing duck has reappeared.

So any ideas what is doing it? 

No hens have been taken or injured and I can probably fly better than the pigeon but she hasn't been touched either.

I know foxes love ducks but I can't believe one would come into the garden with the dogs about and also not take any of the bodies? 

Stoat, mink, buzzard?


----------



## Honey08 (23 October 2013)

Could it be a stoat or weasel?  We had puncture wounds on one of our hens last year, initially I thought they had been fighting as we'd had some new ones, but the following day one was missing.  The next day I was bringing the horses past the run and there was a big commotion in the run.  I saw a palomino coloured thing shoot underneath the gate...  We ended up bringing them into a stable for the winter with bricks under any gaps under the doors.  I am pretty sure we have something of that nature in our straw store too.

So  sorry you lost your ducks.  Its upsetting.x


----------



## Moomin1 (23 October 2013)

Foxes quite often kill but don't take. My guess is a fox killed the ducks


----------



## FubsyMog (23 October 2013)

Mink or similar would be the first thing to spring to my mind. My aunt lost a sizable number of hens to one last year. They are very sneaky. The teeth on them are terrifying. Fortunately they managed to find it and dispatch it before it could do more harm.


----------



## _GG_ (23 October 2013)

I would go with stoat or weasel but only because of the fact that none of the other animals reacted. It is likely your dogs would have smelled a fox long before it actually got onto your land. My four know a fox around way before it gets anywhere near close to us. We get them along our road quite regularly and we have learned now than when the dogs just growl, no barking, just hackles up and growling, it means there is a fox coming. They get most put out by it and have to come to me and Dan, let us know, go back out and growl some more, then come back in and make sure we know, lol. If it's a cat or birds or a hot air balloon or firework or pretty much anything else they will just bark. We know when it's a fox because they kind of hunker down and prepare 

Stoats and weasels will leave a kill without hesitation if they so much as get a whiff of being interrupted, so that would explain some of what you describe. 

So sorry for you OP. I love calling ducks, you must be so sad


----------



## TrasaM (23 October 2013)

It'd be interesting to see if there are mink in the area. I'm currently in the process of buying a property and got talking to the neighbours who were saying how the ground nesting birds ( marsh and water fowl) were being decimated by mink - including swans. They are really good swimmers so being in the water us also no deterrent to them. I'm planning on buying mink traps as soon as I move in to see if I can redress the balance a little.


----------



## _GG_ (23 October 2013)

TrasaM said:



			It'd be interesting to see if there are mink in the area. I'm currently in the process of buying a property and got talking to the neighbours who were saying how the ground nesting birds ( marsh and water fowl) were being decimated by mink - including swans. They are really good swimmers so being in the water us also no deterrent to them. I'm planning on buying mink traps as soon as I move in to see if I can redress the balance a little.
		
Click to expand...

As you can...they are non native and can be so damaging. I love them, but I don't love what they can do. Just another case of wildlife paying the price for mans irresponsibility.


----------



## TrasaM (23 October 2013)

_GG_ said:



			As you can...they are non native and can be so damaging. I love them, but I don't love what they can do. Just another case of wildlife paying the price for mans irresponsibility.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean. The main culprit here were the animal rights protestors who released them. Am talking about Ireland btw. I certainly Don't condone fur farming in any way shape or form but they are too destructive to native species.


----------



## _GG_ (23 October 2013)

TrasaM said:



			I know what you mean. The main culprit here were the animal rights protestors who released them. Am talking about Ireland btw. I certainly Don't condone fur farming in any way shape or form but they are too destructive to native species.
		
Click to expand...

There was a big release that got a lot of press but that's not to blame according to what I have read. Apparently there was a very successful and widespread population before that mass release through previous escapes and small suspected releases. Still, wifey must have her mink coat eh?


----------



## TrasaM (23 October 2013)

_GG_ said:



			There was a big release that got a lot of press but that's not to blame according to what I have read. Apparently there was a very successful and widespread population before that mass release through previous escapes and small suspected releases. Still, wifey must have her mink coat eh?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes you are right. There had been numerous escapees prior to the Co Laois incident who had settled in happily and have now successfully spread throughout the countryside. Maybe I can make some cash on the side selling home bred mink accessories lol. Or use them for nose band and girth covers for the horse.


----------



## jodie3 (23 October 2013)

Thanks for all your replies.

It is heartbreaking as silly as it sounds I loved my ducks and they were such jolly, happy little things.  

Some of my chickens are a little on the hysterical side so I think that if it was something large like a fox they would have kicked up a real fuss. 

I was leaning towards a mink or stoat.  We definitely have them around here.  I have ferrets, safely in hutches, which mys dogs are used to so I am assuming a mink or similar would smell quite like a ferret so perhaps the dogs wouldn't react so much? 

Also wondered about a buzzard? Loads of them here on the farm?


----------



## Goldenstar (23 October 2013)

Stoat , weasel or a lost ferret would be my guess.


----------



## FubsyMog (23 October 2013)

jodie3 said:



			Also wondered about a buzzard? Loads of them here on the farm?
		
Click to expand...

The type of injury doesn't sound like a raptor to me. I have only limited experience of bird of prey kills, but they have involved decapitation of the prey, or prey carried off whole, alive (had a sparrowhawk through the garden a few weeks ago).

So sorry you have had to deal with this. I love ducks - they just make you smile watching them pootle around the place. I hope you find the culprit.


----------



## jodie3 (26 October 2013)

I may have to issue an apology to the stoats, minks and other assorted wildlife in my garden.

After a particularly c@@p day, see my post re foster dog, I came home to a well earned cup of tea and a sit down.  Trotting proudly into the house comes Spotty dog Vega with one of the last two ducks in her mouth.  She dropped  it as soon as I asked and it didn't have a mark on it but it died as I was carrying it back outside.
Shock I assume.  

Really don't understand why she would suddenly start doing this?


----------



## BBH (26 October 2013)

It couldn't be some plonker with an air rifle ?


----------



## jodie3 (26 October 2013)

I had thought that too but we are quite isolated here and i think we would see someone, or at least the dogs would bark.


----------



## jodie3 (3 November 2013)

Just a quick update - and another apology!

I was looking out of the window watching the chickens free ranging round the garden and saw a sparrow hawk have a go at one of the young cockerels. He is quite a big chook so either the sparrowhawk thinks he is a buzzard and could carry it off or else he just hates poultry!

I think the one Vega the dog had had probably been attacked before she picked it up as it was acting rather strangely.  Sorry pup!


----------

